# Rear Slide Mod



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

some of my fellow Outbackers wanted a picture of my latest mod, installing slides to the camper. This eliminates the need to build storage area for the legs. I'm attaching pictures of my mod so you can get an idea of how I installed U-bolts to the camper legs. Good luck in making this mod work for you. It's a great time saver! About 90 seconds to set up queen slide! Still trying to get pictures on here got to get my 16 yr old to show me stand by


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Post them in the Gallery.

Select a category such as Outback Modifications and you will see a New Image button on the top right. VDUB did a very good proceedure on posting images.


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

Here are a couple of pictures I put in the mod section. The u bolt is spring loaded to swing down out of the way of the rails. Ive used this bout 4 camping trips now and it has worked perfect. Took a while to learn how to load the pictures. Hope this can help someone.
Pictures are in gallery for mods.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Where are the photos'?

I will look in the gallery for them.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Looking for the pics as well.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice mod, With my luck I would lose one of the slide rails.
And would not know it until it was to late








Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Looked nice, but can you lock them. My luck one would get stolen

John


----------

